# tell me about your humor



## Samarra (Jan 9, 2010)

I posted this once in the INFP forum and got some great answers. I'm curious about the other NFs.

My humor can be very dark, and I use a lot of hyperbole. really dramatic hyperbole. Most people enjoy it but there are often some who are like "Um, WTF Samarra" and then I'm all mortified that I just offended someone.


----------



## inservio uberfrau (Mar 13, 2010)

i tend to avoid telling jokes, because people won't get them...but yes, my humour also is usually rather dark, but is devoid of hyperbole


----------



## KateAusten (Feb 6, 2010)

I can do almost any type of humor, only a couple kinds aren't usually funny to me (like slapstick or offensive things). I like absurdity, subtle humor, dark cynical humor, satire, cheesy humor, whatever. I'll laugh at almost anything.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Silly, random, weird, sarcastic...sometimes dark and sometimes witty...mostly just extremely silly and random hehe

I love pretty much any kind of humor too


----------



## Calvaire (Nov 14, 2009)

sarcastic,witty,pervy haha


----------



## KateAusten (Feb 6, 2010)

Also anything that creates a funny mental image is good. Like on The Big Bang Theory they said something about sex after three dates and the main nerdy dude said "Is that date the social interaction or date the dried fruit?" I laughed for about ten minutes because I was imagining people eating three dates then having sex.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

KateAusten said:


> Also anything that creates a funny mental image is good. Like on The Big Bang Theory they said something about sex after three dates and the main nerdy dude said "Is that date the social interaction or date the dried fruit?" I laughed for about ten minutes because I was imagining people eating three dates then having sex.


That's like me too haha


----------



## silverlined (Jul 8, 2009)

I love humor. I value it tremendously, because it's one of the ways I connect to other people. (I believe a laugh is the shortest distance between 2 people) I especially enjoy irony and randomness and I'm constantly giggling about something. I'm easily amused. I suppose my humor's more light than dark. I'm not all that cynical so I guess this comes through in my humor, but I will poke fun at others.
I like to laugh at blunders (including my own) and in tense situations or when people are angry (which has gotten me into trouble sometimes. ) Ridiculous or uncomfortable situations are great times for humor and great subjects.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

For some reason, I can see the humor in just about everything...sometimes people think I'm crazy for the things I laugh at! lol


----------



## hazzle92 (Mar 2, 2010)

I have the same sense of humour as my INFJ sister so I guess that kinda says NF have the same sense of humour. I'm not sure how to define it, quite witty I suppose, I like to laugh at ironies, and things I find ridiculous or silly. I like typical British humour I guess. The Worst Week of My Life, The Simpsons and Mr Bean are genius. Some people just don't get my jokes, I guess I can be quite mean in my humour.


----------



## Ghrim (Mar 3, 2010)

I have two kinds of humor. Sometimes I'm intending to make others laugh, and other times my humor is purely for myself.

When I'm not being selfish, my humor is either dry irony (I avoid biting sarcasm) or complete absurdity. I don't do much in-between. I love non-sequiters based on obscure cultural reference, ridiculous mental images, etc. I also love pointing out things that are truly absurd in the real world.

Then there's the selfish stuff. One of my favorite things to do that people hate me for once they've figured it out (or I explain it to them) is I have a habit of crashing other people's jokes. Especially if someone makes an attempt at humor that I'm not interested in, I will reply with something very dry and serious. They'll think I didn't recognize it as a joke. Often there's an awkward pause followed by the statement "That was a joke..." and I tell them "I know..." They end up completely confused, while I'm rotflmao inside. I kind of feel like a jerk describing it. This is one of very few things I do that I can't really explain. It just sort of happens. Maybe it's a way for me to feel on top of social situations.

Then there's a certain kind of non-sequiter I throw out pretty often that I don't intend others to find funny. Especially of I'm not interested in the topic, I'll throw out a statement or reference to something that is related but not directly. It will be something two or three mental strides away. Every once in a while, someone will get one of these and for some reason I feel great when that happens. When it doesn't, it's still funny to me and I enjoy seeing people's reactions. I guess I just get a kick out of seeing people caught off guard, but not through the malicious pranks and such that most people do.


----------



## Ungweliante (Feb 26, 2009)

Ahahahaaha! :laughing:


----------



## valentine (Feb 25, 2009)

My humor comes out of nowhere, I can't really control it. It just bubbles up. It can be 'dark' by most peoples standards. The other day when with a friend and his kid, I told his kid (who is 3) to grow up big and strong so I harvest one of his kidneys to sell on the black market. Later on I saw a poster of the twin towers online, and said they should make it like an etch-a-sketch, whenever the picture is shook the towers come crashing down. If you can't laugh about things they get too painful. The only type of humor I can't ever get is just random vulgarity, and how some people perceive it as funny.


----------



## Ungweliante (Feb 26, 2009)

valentine said:


> The other day when with a friend and his kid, I told his kid (who is 3) to grow up big and strong so I harvest one of his kidneys to sell on the black market.


I just got wet roud:


----------



## TaylorS (Jan 24, 2010)

Dry, Ironic, and Sarcastic. :laughing:


----------



## GrimmTeather (Mar 3, 2010)

My sense of humour changes but I really go for nonsense/absurdity.
I don't like sarcasm very much.. depends on how it's delivered, I guess. Point and laugh jokes don't get me either (I'm not sure how to describe it other than that).
I can't control laughter either. If I'm in a considered 'no humour' zone (sad or serious moment) and I find something funny, I find it harder to stop laughing - every thought/action becomes funny from that point.


----------



## Female INFJ (Feb 27, 2010)

Very light hearted...and fun! I like to make people laugh. I use comedy to relieve my dark side, and connect with others...usually I say something funny in a tense situation or when a friend or family member is sad...then we all laugh together.


----------



## infj123 (Jun 27, 2009)

My sense of humor is probably more sarcastic and making fun of people, things, situations, but never in a mean spirited way.

Pearls Before Swine is one of my favorite comic strips, I *love* Rat and his interactions w/Pig and Goat.


----------



## Midnight Runner (Feb 14, 2010)

My type of humor is usually random, sarcastic, witty, or ironic. I just find that stuff hilarious.

One of my finest moments in humor was when I was doing a "Scavenger Hunt" worksheet for English that had me looking all sorts of stuff up in the book. One of the questions was: Irony is _____________. I, being the odd guy I am, wrote 'hilarious' in the blank and turned the paper in. The funny part? My teacher didn't even read the entire thing so I got a hundred percent anyways.


----------



## fn0rd (Mar 21, 2010)

Everything is absurd and therefore ripe ground for making fun of...

I especially love politically incorrect jokes, toilet humor and puns, but I loathe trite and/or droll catch-phrases like "that's what she said!!1" with a rage that burns hotter than 1000 suns.


----------



## Stolen (Apr 5, 2010)

Word play! I crack up all the time when reading. Any wacky turn of phrase. Words are funny, period. 



KateAusten said:


> Also anything that creates a funny mental image is good. Like on The Big Bang Theory they said something about sex after three dates and the main nerdy dude said "Is that date the social interaction or date the dried fruit?" I laughed for about ten minutes because I was imagining people eating three dates then having sex.


Haha, just like this. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## lamber (Jan 1, 2010)

Samarra said:


> I use a lot of hyperbole. really dramatic hyperbole. Most people enjoy it but there are often some who are like "Um, WTF Samarra" and then I'm all mortified that I just offended someone.


SAMe hahah I always end up having to tell people, hey I didn't mean that literally you know.. It was only meant to make you laugh..


----------



## anapuna (Mar 12, 2010)

i love dark humor, after that wacky cheezy, intelligent humar stuff that stretches the mind like linking thing noone would figure out. usually when someones links things that noone will get. i do. and then i feels proud and i get a treat like a good doggy.


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

I usually tell stories about my daily activities, or some occasions. I explained my thoughts about those scenes, and suddenly my friends ROFLOL. :mellow:


----------



## SquarePeg61 (Mar 26, 2010)

My sense of humor tends to be rather subtle and is definitely for me. A lot of my humor goes above other people's heads and I end up having to explain my remarks to them. When I do that, they always lose a bit of their humor to me.


----------



## The Dreamer (Apr 3, 2010)

queenofleaves said:


> For some reason, I can see the humor in just about everything...sometimes people think I'm crazy for the things I laugh at! lol


LOl sometimes i laugh cus im choking lol 

but anyways I'm hilarious to my friends mostly though but sometimes others get me too n for my friends a lot of the time they only laugh cus 1 they don't get wtf i mean lol or cus i'm laughing n they just get infected with it:laughing:


----------



## GreenCoyote (Nov 2, 2009)

uh... can I just say cumquat.

and also...
what the f is rice pudding....

If I wanted a treat like that I would just throw up and regurgitate it with extra sugar.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm sarcastic as hell. That's because I grew up in the theater.

IRL, I live by the motto "If it's between a good joke and your feelings, just know I have a value to keep". :tongue: However, I behave here on this forum. There is not enough emoticons to express myself appropriately, plus the need to explain my jokes also goes against my value system.

So if you don't understand me, I am probably being sarcastic. :happy:


----------



## Shaneus (Feb 16, 2010)

TentacleZoom said:


> Word play! I crack up all the time when reading. Any wacky turn of phrase. Words are funny, period.


I can never really explain how my sense of humour works, but the one thing that's easily explainable is my love of wordplay. I have my mum to thank for that as she's always instilled in me a great love for the language and all its quirks. She's written the most amazing poems (several pages long) for my brother's, sister's and my birthdays. Not serious though... goodness me. So quirky and funny.

I can probably best explain my sense of humour through what sorts of things I like. For example:

Douglas Adams/Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy
The Far Side comics
Shaun of the Dead
Futurama
Top Secret!
Conan O'Brien
This is Spinal Tap/Best in Show
Wayne's World
Super Troopers
Zoolander


----------



## Tkae (Oct 15, 2009)

I either have really stupid humor, or say things that are very insensitive and sometimes belittling and mean them as a joke, but then they're not...

Like, today in class a girl wrote this sucky poem. But the thing is that she's not a bad poet. She has REALLY good ideas, she just doesn't write them. She goes into writing as that it's _writing_, and assumes a very rigid pose to start, instead of relaxing and being comfortable.

So then she says something REALLY poetic (like her head is a million TVs or something) and I was like, "That! That right there is what I'm talking about! I mean, seriously, smash your face against a paper and call that your poem!"

She gave me the finger :sad:

Or my jokes are like:

So there was this guy. And he had a llama. And there was this other guy. And was like, "Dude, that's a llama!"

:crazy:


----------



## Tmonkey (Mar 31, 2010)

Depend on where I am. If I'm with my friends, I use dark or sexual humor. If I'm with girls, I used sweet and sexual humor. Eventually I used intellectual and sarcastic humor. Then they all leave me.:laughing:


----------



## Deja Vu (Dec 26, 2009)

Wicked, sarcastic, sly, light, witty, dry and sexual humor, but if you read my post you'd know that
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Coccinellidae (Mar 16, 2010)

Haha.. my humour... It's more like being spontaneous... 
I can say something really nonsensical and out of subject....Like we're in the class and eveyone is quiet.. and suddenly I'm starting to speak about butterflies... or hippos 
And people say that I'm a big humour of myself... like it all comes naturally, I don't have to do big efforts to make people laugh....


----------



## Boy C (Apr 1, 2010)

I'd say my humour is pretty dark, and dry, and i always try to find humour in everything.
I like making people laugh, but i'm quite happy just making myself laugh at times, even if no one else gets it.
But yeah, i love a bit of world play too.


----------



## Aqualung (Nov 21, 2009)

If I had the nerve to make 20 people laugh, 19 would look confused, shake their heads, groan or say "Huh?" But one would be on the floor howling. "Weird" begins to describe it. If I'm around a bunch of conformists I tone it down a lot or just remain silent.


----------



## tealeaf (Mar 24, 2010)

its fairly macarb and childish and i love word play, but i hate unkindness in humour, pulling people to pieces is not my idea of funny its just cheap.


----------



## lamber (Jan 1, 2010)

yeah i just never understand why people find jokes about hurting ppl funny..
it's like if its someone I really really hate with a passion then fair enough..but even then I would only say a mean joke about them to my close friends....not with everyone else...


----------



## Linnifae (Nov 13, 2009)

lame puns (a trait i share with my ISTJ dad interestingly enough) and intellectual humor. i don't care for too much sarcasm used at the expense of someone else, even if I don't feel bad per se, i usually find it's a cheap shot or just not all that funny.


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

I have a sense of humor.
Okay - that's a joke.


----------



## SquarePeg61 (Mar 26, 2010)

Linnifae, you and I obviously have something in common when it comes to our respective senses of humor.


----------



## Shea (Dec 27, 2012)

I really have a wide range of humor (witty, random, puns, memes, truth/life cliches, hyperbole, etc), though only so much of the more raunchy humor. Some of it is funny, but it can be taken too far. For some reason, I am tolerant of slightly more raunchy humor coming from a guy rather than a girl. (double-standard maybe?) Also, I hate when comedians curse excessively. One or two here and there to make your point does not offend me at all, but if I can no longer understand what you are saying (partially due to the censoring), you need a thesarus to improve your vocabulary! Sorry for the rant.


----------

